# ID and Drivers Licence



## Smokey_sa (May 5, 2014)

Hello to all and happy new Year!

I have just received my PR and now am in the process to apply for my ID.

HA advised me that apart from my marriage and birth certificate I just need two pictures.

How long does it usually take to get your ID? (my PR was already verified.)

Regarding the drivers licence:

I am holding an overseas licence for car and bike. when applying for SA one, do I need to do a test or will it be transfered?

Either way, how would I go about this and how long does it typically take?

Thanks


----------

